# Endometriosis could be the cause.



## Hope4Health (Jul 21, 2012)

I have been dealing with IBS issues for about 4 years now. I have seen doctor after doctor and tried MANY different treatments, and nothing has helped. Currently I am taking probiotics from the Core Health Products company and I really do like them. They have helped a little bit, but I knew there was probably something more to my condition.

I addition to my IBS symptoms I also have:
-constant pelvic pain (a pushing feeling, sometimes sharps pains)
-lower back pain
-periods becoming irregular
-headaches (pretty bad ones)
-pain and symptoms get worse around menstruation
-no energy
-lowered immune system (the probiotics have been helping with that)
-and painful intercourse

I finally went to a new doctor on Friday and right away she said she's pretty sure I have endometriosis. After a pelvic exam she said i also have ovarian cysts. Endometriosis can cause IBS issues, so I feel like I may have finally found my answer.

If you are having any symptoms like this on top of your IBS, I would take to your doctor about Endo being a possibility.


----------



## LizW (Sep 20, 2012)

I am the same you - my GP kept trying to tell me I had IBS when once I'd had an ultrasound they found out I had a large ovarian cyst caused by endometriosis (they didn't find the endo until they operated but it explained a lot about the pain I'd been having).

I had that cyst and ovary and endo removed in May and once recovered felt great with no more IBS type symptoms but now it is back as bad on the other ovary - when I went back to the GP they tried to tell me I had IBS again but I pushed for a referral back to the gynae and they found the 2nd cyst.

Unfortunately this time it looks like a hysterectomy but I'm 43 so I guess I'd be hitting the menopause some time in the next few years anyway.

From my experience I felt the GP stuck me under the IBS banner when it's the endo causing the 'IBS' type symptoms because its obviously attached to my bowels and I'd be interested to know how many other women get misdiagnosed as IBS when it's actually a gynae problem


----------



## tinh (Nov 13, 2012)

Wow I was just about to post about my problems when I read this.

I have just found out that I have a pelvic floor prolapse and the doctor thinks it's been adding to the IBS (putting the bowel under pressure).

It's taken me 16 months to get a GP to listen and I'm going for physio to try and help strengthen the pelvic floor. It has definately helped knowing that there is additional reason to my IBS - one clinical specialist told me "it was all in my head"! I realise that IBS and anxiety go hand in hand but to find out there is a physical problem means that I can "rationalise" the IBS to a certain extent.


----------



## Hope4Health (Jul 21, 2012)

LizW- I think a lot of women just get told they have IBS and they need to learn to live with it, when there really may be something else going on. This is scary for me because I am only 21 and I want to be a mother someday. I don't want my fertility to be jepordized or wait until the problems get worse and need to have everything removed before I even get the chance to have children. I'm hoping the surgery will give me some answers/help.

tinh- I know what you mean about being told that "it's all in your head", I've definitely been there. I even had one doctor tell me to not drink water! I also had one try to put me on anti-depressants, when in reality the only reason I was having anxiety was because no one would listen to me and help me get better. It's a horrible cycle. Luckily, I have finally found a doctor (GP) who has listened to me and is helping me take action.

I'm waiting to get approved for payment assistance, because I don't have insurance :/ (which has been a huge issue while going through all this..) and then once I'm approved I can schedule my surgery. I'm pretty nervous because I have never had any surgery before, but I am looking forward to finally knowing for sure what is going on in there.

Good luck to you both and God Bless.


----------

